# Anfänger braucht Hilfe /erstes Programm auf Wago 750-841



## rallek (1 Mai 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

mein erstes Posting hier. Daher eine Kurzvorstellung: 
Ich bin Baujahr 62, habe beruflich nichts mit Software zu tun, habe in der Vergangenheit diverse kleine  Dinge in Basic und Pascal gemacht, also etwas Programmiererfahrung, aber noch keine Erfahrung mit SPS.

Meine Wago hängt an meinem Netzwerk. Die Verbindung über CoDeSys klappt.

Ich versuche gerade die Schnellstartanleitung von Wago nachzuvollziehen.

Dazu habe ich die Klemmen des Starterpaketes in der Starterkonfiguration angemeldet und im Kommentartfeld eines jeden Kanals der Klemmen die Variablennamen deklariert:
Input_Bit1
Input_Bit2
Output_Bit1
Output_Bit2

Anschließend habe ich dieses kleine Programm gemäß Doku geschrieben:
Output_Bit1 := Input_Bit1;
Output_Bit2 := Input_Bit2;

Siehe auch Seite 18 der Schnellstartanleitung.

Das wurde anstandslos kompiliert und beim Einloggen auch hochgeladen. Per F5 hab ich das Programm gestartet.
Wenn ich nun den Eingang 1 schalte, leuchtet die Leuchtdiode auf der Klemme. Ich hätte nun erwartet, dass auch die Leuchtdiode für den Ausgang 1 leuchten würde. 

Denkfehler?

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Output_Bit1, Input_Bit1, Output_Bit2 und Input_Bit2 wurden von CoDeSys als Variablen erkannt. Die habe ich auf den Typ bool gesetzt. Davon stand aber nichts im Beispiel. Ist das so richtig?

Irgendwas passt also bei mir noch nicht. Könnt ihr anhand meiner Angaben mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich es hinbekomme (wo oben mein Denkfehler ist), einfach einen Eingang zu schalten und daraufhin einen Ausgang zu aktivieren (sozusagen das SPS-Hallo-Welt-Programm)?

Außerdem bin ich auf der Suche nach einer einfachen Einstiegsliteratur / Webseite. Mit meiner Wago möchte ich eine einfache Hausautomatisation realisieren. Es geht um einen Schwimmteich mit zwei Pumpen und ein paar Steckdosen für Beleuchtung, also nichts herausragendes.

Vielen dank schon einmal für eure Mühen.

Ralf

P.S.: Softwareversion 11 ist auf dem Controller


----------



## ybbs (2 Mai 2009)

rallek schrieb:


> Output_Bit1, Input_Bit1, Output_Bit2 und Input_Bit2 wurden von CoDeSys als Variablen erkannt. Die habe ich auf den Typ bool gesetzt. Davon stand aber nichts im Beispiel. Ist das so richtig?



Das ist das Problem.

Wird der Variablenname im Kommentarfeld der Steuerungskonfiguration ist wirklich nur Kommentar. Wenn Du die Deklaration in der Steuerungskonfiguration vornehmen willst, einfach auf "AT %IX0.1" doppelklicken und dann ins Eingabefeld den Namen eingeben.

Besser ist es aber meiner Meinung nach, eine globale Variablen liste mit der Deklaration anzulegen.


```
Input_Bit1  AT  %IX0.1 : BOOL;     (* Sinnvoller Kommentar *)
```

Bei Dir fehlt nun die Verknüpfung (AT %IX...) der Bool-Varialbe mit der Eingangsadresse.


----------



## rallek (2 Mai 2009)

ah! gerade einmal ausprobiert. Klappt einwandfrei! Vielen Dank.

Und Recht geb ich Dir mit der Variablenliste. Das erinnert mich an alte Pascal-Zeiten. Damit fühle ich mich wohler.

Vielen Dank!
Ralf


----------



## Pepper (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo rallek,
alternativ könntest du auch den "Hardware-Aus- und Eingängen" direkt einen Namen geben und ihn dann in deiner SPS verwenden. Im CoDeSys unter dem Reiter "Ressourcen - Steuerungskonfiguration" kannst du deinem Wago die Ein- und Ausgänge anhängen ( müssen natürlich auch am Controller dran sein). 

Wenn du das getan hast, kannst du den Ein- und Ausgängen Namen geben und diesen dann in der SPS benutzen. ( Bei der Programmierung einfach mal "F2" drücken )

Find ich, zumindest bei größeren Projekten, übersichtlicher. 

Gruß 

Pepper


----------



## STEPHENKING007 (20 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe nun noch folgendes Problem.
Wenn ich die WebVisu im firefox anschauen will, geht der controller in den Reset.
Die LEDs Ms, NS, I/O und USR blinken rot grün.

Woran kann das liegen?

Die wago kann ich über den ping-Befehl und der ip anpingen. Alles ist erfolgreich.
Bei der Zielsystemeinstellung habe ich "Web-Visualisierung" und "komprimierung" aktiviert.

Die Visualisierung imCoDeSys funktioniert tadellos.
Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.


----------

